# Dreams for analysis or just for general pondering



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a place where you can post your dreams, either recent dreams or old dreams that have stuck with you. I have seen these kinds of posts on other temperament forums, but nothing primarily for INTJs, and I know we might have some interesting dreams, too. I'm a bit curious what kinds of dreams you guys have, because as INTJs we tend towards strength in logic, and dreams for a lot of people I know do not include a lot of logic, so I wonder what happens in our heads when we dream?

Personally, I am very verbal, so writing dreams out helps me remember them. I also lucidly dream just about every night, and am often able to cement my dreams into my waking memory by describing my dream to myself verbally, either as it is happening, or just after I wake up. Maybe some of you have tried something similar yourselves. :happy:

(I do feel a bit uncomfortable limiting a thread to only one temperament type, so others can feel free to post here too.)


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

There is this one dream that I can't forget because I told everyone I know about it, I had this dream 8 years ago.

A barber was cutting my hair, the barber was a bear, then my PE teacher entered the barbershop while holding a gun, shot the barber\the bear, then shot me, the blood was green, I didn't die but I acted dead so he doesn't shoot me again, but when I opened my eye to see if he's gone he saw me so he shot me again(2 in the chest, one in the head) then I woke up.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha, wow. Green blood... That reminds me of Vulcans (If you happen to be a Trekkie...). Did you have issues with your PE teacher? :laughing:

I had a dream a few nights ago, in which I was a person similar to myself, but I looked different and was called a different name (Serena). I somehow knew that there was a prophecy about myself, such that if three specific things happened to me (I don't remember what) I would die very soon. The third thing happened (I was caught in a large wave and slammed against the beach), and then I was suddenly in my old high school with some of my classmates. We split up to look for a runaway student, and when I found her hiding, I was attacked by a group of ninjas. She escaped and did not show back up in my dream. As I fought the ninjas, they kept trying to take my eyeballs, and I realized that they themselves had no eyeballs (but somehow they could see). It was really strange, haha. I didn't get the impression that they wanted my eyes for themselves, they just wanted me to be like them. Somehow I managed to fight them off and hide, and I met back up with my classmates outside. We were starting to plan how to avoid the assassins the next day (because I was going to have to be in class) when I woke up.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not a Star Trek fan  I don't remember having issues with my pe teacher.
I know what you mean by being someone else in your dreams, that happens to me too.
Are you a lucid dreamer?


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I am. Are you? =)


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

Most of the times.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember a dream from when I was a little kid in which I was sent (I have no idea by whom) to investigate a haunted school. There were ghosts hiding in random lockers, but I don't remember what they did when I found them, I think they just flew away. Eventually I traced the source of the haunting back to a witch that I had to battle as she flew around the gymnasium (which had a staircase in it for some reason) on her broom. I don't remember how my great grandmother fit into that dream, but she was there. I actually had that exact same dream a few time over the course of several year, and a couple of times I had a sequel to that particular dream.

I also had a dream once, years ago, that I was at a haunted castle that a bunch of friends and family were trapped in. I had to go find my F&F and lead them to safety. We were almost out when we stopped for a break so I could eat my pudding. Just before I could take a bite a ghost showed up and licked my spoon so I couldn't use it, which made me mad so I threw my spoon out the window, sent everybody out, and then proceeded to beat the crap out of the ghost.

I remember having another dream a few times where I was wondering the streets at night looking for people who were stranded outside because of the zombies that wondered the town after dark. Most the zombies would ignore me because when they did come after me I just beat them up and send them on their way.

Yeah, so most of my dreams seem to involve elaborate winding pathways and beating up supernatural entities.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

My dreams are usually nonsensical and are like sensory overload. I have a very hard time remembering certain details though. Only certain ones stick out in my mind. 

I fall, drown, and die a lot in my dreams. When I was little I always had dreams that the devil chased me off of cliffs. Then there was this one where I was simply walking up some stairs, and next thing I know I'm falling into a canyon. And then there was this one where I was just drowning.

Otherwise sleep is like a blackout.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> My dreams are usually nonsensical and are like sensory overload. I have a very hard time remembering certain details though. Only certain ones stick out in my mind.
> 
> I fall, drown, and die a lot in my dreams. When I was little I always had dreams that the devil chased me off of cliffs. Then there was this one where I was simply walking up some stairs, and next thing I know I'm falling into a canyon. And then there was this one where I was just drowning.
> 
> Otherwise sleep is like a blackout.


*
The most common dreams that all people experience:

*1. Falling 


2. Being chased 


3. Teeth falling out 


4. Taking a test


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

affezwilling said:


> I remember a dream from when I was a little kid in which I was sent (I have no idea by whom) to investigate a haunted school. There were ghosts hiding in random lockers, but I don't remember what they did when I found them, I think they just flew away. Eventually I traced the source of the haunting back to a witch that I had to battle as she flew around the gymnasium (which had a staircase in it for some reason) on her broom. I don't remember how my great grandmother fit into that dream, but she was there. I actually had that exact same dream a few time over the course of several year, and a couple of times I had a sequel to that particular dream.
> 
> I also had a dream once, years ago, that I was at a haunted castle that a bunch of friends and family were trapped in. I had to go find my F&F and lead them to safety. We were almost out when we stopped for a break so I could eat my pudding. Just before I could take a bite a ghost showed up and licked my spoon so I couldn't use it, which made me mad so I threw my spoon out the window, sent everybody out, and then proceeded to beat the crap out of the ghost.
> 
> ...


I've had some dreams like that. XD I would probably get really mad if someone licked my pudding spoon, too! Haha. The recurring theme of a winding structure reminds me of an interesting thing my dad says he does... He organizes his memories in a kind of imaginary "house" he keeps in his mind, with its own library and filing system so he can go back to old memories and find them even after years of not looking at them. He is a very visual person... I only wish I could do this. Haha. 



FacelessBeauty said:


> My dreams are usually nonsensical and are like sensory overload. I have a very hard time remembering certain details though. Only certain ones stick out in my mind.
> 
> I fall, drown, and die a lot in my dreams. When I was little I always had dreams that the devil chased me off of cliffs. Then there was this one where I was simply walking up some stairs, and next thing I know I'm falling into a canyon. And then there was this one where I was just drowning.
> 
> Otherwise sleep is like a blackout.


Sensory overload sounds interesting, but exhausting. 

I've had some blackout sleep, usually when I'm too tired to use mental energy for lucid dreaming.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> The recurring theme of a winding structure reminds me of an interesting thing my dad says he does... He organizes his memories in a kind of imaginary "house" he keeps in his mind, with its own library and filing system so he can go back to old memories and find them even after years of not looking at them.


Ever seen Stephen King's "Dreamcatcher"? It's not very good, it's basically every Stephen King movie rolled into one so he wouldn't have to write a plot or anything, but a key element in the movie is a guy running around inside his own mind pulling books of memories off the shelves so he can find the right one. Your comment about your dad reminded me of the movie.



Library_Cat said:


> He is a very visual person... I only wish I could do this. Haha.


I have a very visual/auditory memory. Do you watch the TV shows "Psych" or "Unforgettable"? They do cut scenes of things the main characters have seen and heard in the past. That's about how my memory works, I can close my eyes and mentally transport myself to any place I've been before. If I'm looking for something around the house, instead of walking through the house looking for it, I'll usually pause where I am and do a mental tour which is usually quicker, easier, and almost as accurate. Of course I don't have the edict memory that they use as a plot point in "Unforgettable", and sometimes people will move stuff after I saw it last so I'll lose tract of things, but I'm usually fairly on.



Arabian Knight said:


> *
> The most common dreams that all people experience:
> 
> *1. Falling
> ...


I very rarely, if ever, have any of these.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

affezwilling said:


> Ever seen Stephen King's "Dreamcatcher"? It's not very good, it's basically every Stephen King movie rolled into one so he wouldn't have to write a plot or anything, but a key element in the movie is a guy running around inside his own mind pulling books of memories off the shelves so he can find the right one. Your comment about your dad reminded me of the movie.


Hmm, I am a fan of Stephen King, but I don't think I have seen that movie. It sounds interesting. If I ever have some spare time I may look for it, though I do generally prefer movies with well written plots, haha.



affezwilling said:


> I have a very visual/auditory memory. Do you watch the TV shows "Psych" or "Unforgettable"? They do cut scenes of things the main characters have seen and heard in the past. That's about how my memory works, I can close my eyes and mentally transport myself to any place I've been before. If I'm looking for something around the house, instead of walking through the house looking for it, I'll usually pause where I am and do a mental tour which is usually quicker, easier, and almost as accurate. Of course I don't have the edict memory that they use as a plot point in "Unforgettable", and sometimes people will move stuff after I saw it last so I'll lose tract of things, but I'm usually fairly on.


That's a neat trick. Maybe I ought to start working on my visual memory... XD
I have not seen either of those shows, though I think some of my friends have recommended Psych. I've seen commercials for it just after episodes of Monk.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Recurring features in almost all of my dreams are, on a scale from very prevalent to less prevalent:

1.) Being chased and eaten alive by the reanimated corpses of decaying dogs.
2.) Vomit.
3.) Heroin.
4.) Riding the reanimated corpse of a huge black horse (once or twice this has coincided with being pursued by #1)
5.) Accidentally killing one of my tarantulas
6.) Hiding in a closet and being discovered by two (sometimes three) men wearing gas masks and saying shit in garbled Russian.

Do with these themes what you will.


----------



## Altivolus (Jul 10, 2011)

A word that doesn't exist came to me in a dream: *Epanagazea*


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Altivolus said:


> A word that doesn't exist came to me in a dream: *Epanagazea*


Haha, weird. It reminds me of the word Pangaea. Was there any sort of context for the word?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

hylogenesis said:


> 2.) Vomit.


I had a very realistic dream about vomiting recently. The dream dictionary explained it as being disgusted with putting my feelings on display. Verbal diarrhea so to speak. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a dream that I told everyone about Daleks and Time Lords. I say "everyone" because I remember thinking it in my dream. Everyone is actually just a group of 20 people I kind of know from my university hanging out in my front yard for some strange reason, separated by gender like in grade school, also for some strange reason. A single Dalek appeared and I ran up to it and started yelling I TOLD YOU SO to "everyone".

But.... here's the thing. Daleks are interesting and sometimes funny and often annoying when they're on your screen, and The Doctor is nearby talking them into dizzy spells with reason and love and stuff. Except The Doctor was no where to be found - I never called out for him though, thought I could round-house kick the Daleks to destruction because my dream self is an idiot. Thirty seconds later, I am the last survivor and I see a yellow school bus (I'm in the back pasture, now) and for some reason I think that it will save me, if I can just get inside the doors and hide. I woke up just as I was reaching to push the doors in.

I can only assume that this means I will be killed by a rouge Dalek in the future.
Or that I have been watching too much Doctor Who.



Arabian Knight said:


> *
> The most common dreams that all people experience:
> 
> *1. Falling
> ...



Funnily enough, I recently had a dream (one of those short ones that comes before/during intermission of/after the "main" dream of the night) about my teeth falling out. It wasn't scary, just very very weird.

I've had a 'falling dream' many times but they've never had any context. Just the raw feeling of gravity carrying me down.

There's only one recurring dream I've had where I was chased/stalked by a bear in my dad's house. I had it a lot when I was younger, and then it returned in high school. The last time I had it, I "finished" the dream. Haven't had it since...


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

Polo said:


> There's only one recurring dream I've had where I was chased/stalked by a bear in my dad's house. I had it a lot when I was younger, and then it returned in high school. The last time I had it, I "finished" the dream. Haven't had it since...


LOL I used to have this ^ same dream but instead of a bear chasing me, it was a snowman, used to scare the shit out of me, and I couldn't run fast like walking on the moon


----------



## Altivolus (Jul 10, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> Haha, weird. It reminds me of the word Pangaea. Was there any sort of context for the word?


None at all, when I woke up I just remembered that one snippet of the dream.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Polo said:


> Or that I have been watching too much Doctor Who.


I do not think it is possible to have been watching too much Doctor Who! One of the greatest shows ever! haha


----------

